# My first tutorial. Holy cow that's purple! [link]



## Silent (Feb 23, 2007)

Tutorial for this look:






Can be found HERE


----------



## Dana72 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: My first tutorial. Holy cow that's purple!*

great tutorial


----------



## applefrite (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: My first tutorial. Holy cow that's purple!*

I love your make-up !!! I like violet .


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Feb 24, 2007)

I love this tut!  Thanks for posting =)


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome tut! I love purples and they look amazing on you!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 26, 2007)

The purples look really pretty on you, great tutorial!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome tut!!! I'm loving ur hair...looks soooooo nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ur MU rocks


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 8, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

thats cuute =]


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

love the tutorial =) looks gorgeous


----------



## makeupgal (May 9, 2007)

Great tutorial!  I do love my UD Asphyxia.


----------



## Brianne333 (May 10, 2007)

That is so pretty on you and I have to say that I am intensely jealous of your hair!  I wish I could get my hair that red, it's beautiful


----------

